# Euskara: Potential gaitezke/dezakegu



## MaijaPoppanen

Kaixo!

Estoy haciendo unos ejercicios sobre potential y ahora tengo un problema.

Oso zaila da, baina nahi baduzu______________________(podemos intentarlo)

La respuesta que dan es:

... saia gaitezke

¿Por qué se usa la forma *gaitezke* en vez de la forma de la tabla NOR-NORK (*dezakegu*)?
Intentar (_saiatu_) es un verbo transitivo y tiene un objeto (lo).


----------



## MERCATA

Kaixo,

Saiatu en euskera no es transitivo, nunca tiene objeto por lo tanto la forma correcta es NOR (GU saia gaitezke).


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Eskerrik asko!

¿Cómo podría entonces decir por ejemplo "Intentaré hacerlo"?

*"Egin saiatuko* *naiz",* ¿o necesitaría algún otro verbo?


----------



## MERCATA

La forma correcta sería "Egiten saiatuko naiz".


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo siempre lo he visto funcionando como intransitivo, en efecto. Sin embargo, veo en alguna página que parece fiable un uso transitivo. Como no nativo, el uso me desconcierta. Mercata, ¿tú crees que puede ser un uso dialectal, o te suena mal en cualquier caso?

Saludos


----------



## MERCATA

Hola Lurrezko, no sé decirte si puede ser un uso dialectal, a mi me suena mal en cualquier caso.
Saludos


----------



## enaitz2010

También es un hilo viejo, no sé si alguien lo leerá:
En mi opinión, "*saiatu*", "*ahalegindu*"_ (intentar, esforzarse en)_ son verbos que rigen "*zertan*" y, por consiguiente, intransitivos.
"*Saiatu*", al parecer, podría ser transitivo; pero con otro significado:_ Probar/catar (vino) o probarse algo (vestidos)..._
Agur


----------

